# NEW L107 Bugs



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

The only one I have noticed so far is a "Lag" in the audio when jumping forward in a show. Most of the time as I skip forward 30 sec. the audio lags behind on the old clip for 1-3 seconds. Not a major bug just a little annoying.

Nightmare


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have also noticed this. There is still an audio delay after unpausing a show.


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

The audio lag is new to me on this update, I had been able to jump forward as fast as I push the button without any lag with L104. Now you have to slow down or you overshoot, as it is not just the audio that lags, at times the video also seems to lag the button pushes. I have noticed several times that I had gone into the program more than 30 seconds when jumping even though I was still seeing a commercial when I pushed the last jump.

To me, this is more than just a little annoying.


----------



## krlauver (Nov 29, 2002)

I have been experiencing some "hiccup" problems but only when playing recorded programs. It never seems to happen with live programs. This starting happening Friday evening which is when we all got the new version right? On Friday night it seemed to be happening about once every thirty minutes. Because I was not using the receiver much on Saturday I waited until Saturday afternoon to reboot it. Late Saturday evening it got as bad a to hiccup once every two to three minutes. I put the receiver into standby and went to bed. This morning I turn on the receiver and after reading the posting by Big D I decided to see if it would hiccup by doing nothing more than just playing a program with absolutely no fast forwarding or anything. I had to wait three minutes and then it did it. After about twenty minutes I decided to try a skip forward and had the exact opposite of Big D. The video skipped forward with the audio from thirty seconds back still playing for a second or two. I then tried it again and it seems to skip forward and play the video and audio immediately. I then skipped forward a couple of times and used a little fast forward. It seems okay for the moment but I am pretty sure the conditions that cause the hiccups are not corrected.

Then I saw something that really caught my eye. The program it was playing went to static for about two seconds and then the "vertical bar" that is at the edges of the screen became centered so I could see the timing signal and so on. After about three seconds the program returned to normal operation. I rewound the program and it is definitely recorded that way. I may save that program for a while.

Uh oh, just had two more hiccups while typing this message.

This is annoying as well.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Me too I only notice this with 1.07 but I am sure it will be fixed.


----------



## sjhill01 (Oct 13, 2002)

Same here with the hiccups every 30 minutes or so on playback...


----------



## krlauver (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sjhill01 _
> *Same here with the hiccups every 30 minutes or so on playback... *


So far mine is not hiccuping because it detected a hard drive problem which lead it to initialize the hard drive and reinstall the software. See my posting under the thread "Thought my problem was with L1.07 now not sure" for more information.

I do not know if the hiccuping is a symptom leading to the hard drive error or not. If your hard drive starts clunking really loudly then prepare to lose your programs and events.

krlauver


----------



## krlauver (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by krlauver _
> *
> 
> So far mine is not hiccuping because it detected a hard drive problem which lead it to initialize the hard drive and reinstall the software. See my posting under the thread "Thought my problem was with L1.07 now not sure" for more information.
> ...


Since the software was reinstalled on Sunday, the hiccup program has NOT been observed. If anyone else is having hiccup problems perhaps there is a way to force the system to initialize the hard drive and reinstall itself. Of course doing that causes all your recordings and events to be lost.


----------

